# Reformed Churches with Livestream



## PaulCLawton (Mar 15, 2020)

Wellandport URC www.wellandporturc.org/sermons.html
Lynden URC www.lyndenurc.org/live-video/
Chino URC livestream.com/firstunitedreformedchurch
Waupon URC www.waupungraceurc.org/1665/custom/37671
Dutton URC www.duttonurc.org/live-stream/
Grand Rapids HRC www.sermonaudio.com/source_detail.asp?sourceid=hnrc
Trinity URC Kalamazoo trinityurc.net/live-stream/
Ayr Free Church Continuing www.ayrfreechurchcontinuing.co.uk/index.php/watchlive?LMCL=lCKgV9&LMCL=o_ACbT
Second Indianapolis RP Church reformedpresbyterian.org/congregations/show/second-indianapolis
Greenville ARP: livestream.com/greenvillearp/worship/videos/201704886
Covenant URC Toronto: reformedtoronto.org/resources/streaming/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Mar 15, 2020)

I’ll add a couple: Greenville Presbyterian Church (FCC) https://www.greenvillepresbyterian.com/
Cornerstone Presbyterian (FCC)
https://cornerstone-presbyterian.com/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Edward (Mar 15, 2020)

@PaulCLawton - it would be helpful if you would edit to add your definition of reformed. It looks like mostly URC, but I see ARP and FCC in there as well. TR only? Should there be a separate threads for PCA? RBs?

Also, if livestream, it would be helpful to show when the streams are.


----------



## PaulCLawton (Mar 15, 2020)

Edward said:


> @PaulCLawton - it would be helpful if you would edit to add your definition of reformed. It looks like mostly URC, but I see ARP and FCC in there as well. TR only? Should there be a separate threads for PCA? RBs?
> 
> Also, if livestream, it would be helpful to show when the streams are.



Good point about the times, I might see if there is time to do that at a later date. As far as the rest of your comment, I like a good argument but I'm not sure this is the time or place. I assumed the readership would know this is an incomplete (rather than exhaustive) list, basically the ones I am familiar with or found easily. Re: PCA, I find it difficult from a distance to distinguish the confessional from the woke and/or broadly evangelical so I didn't go down that path - it would be beneficial I'm sure for others to add links to confessional PCAs below. Since you asked, "Reformed Baptist" is a contradiction in terms so I did not look to include them on a list of Reformed churches. 

For anyone else viewing, I thought it might be handy to have the list above, feel free to add to it for the benefit of those providentially hindered from gathering for corporate worship.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Mar 15, 2020)

Edward said:


> @PaulCLawton - it would be helpful if you would edit to add your definition of reformed. It looks like mostly URC, but I see ARP and FCC in there as well. TR only? Should there be a separate threads for PCA? RBs?
> 
> Also, if livestream, it would be helpful to show when the streams are.


Feel free to post some that you’re familiar with and know would be edifying!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward (Mar 15, 2020)

PaulCLawton said:


> I like a good argument but I'm not sure this is the time or place.



Not looking for an argument, but I didn't want to stomp all over your thread with a bunch of PCA churches if you wanted TR. There is a continuum from TR to BE, and we would all draw a cut off at different places. I'd be happy to set up a thread for PCA/other moderate congregations if it wouldn't be welcome here. 



Jeri Tanner said:


> Feel free to post some that you’re familiar with and know would be edifying!



Thanks. Most of the ones I'd come up with would be middle of the road PCA. I'll start listing them; if they cause offense please re-locate or do what is necessary.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Edward (Mar 15, 2020)

PCA unless noted:

First Presbyterian Jackson https://www.fpcjackson.org/livestream 11:00 and 6PM Central

Park Cities Presbyterian Dallas https://pcpc.org/live/ 9:30 Central, may re-broadcast at 11:00 Central

10th Presbyterian Philadelphia https://www.tenth.org/livestream 9:00, 11:00 6:30PM Eastern. Appears to offer re-broadcasts on YouTube.

Briarwood Birmingham https://briarwood.org/resources/streaming-video/ 10:55 Central

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PaulCLawton (Mar 16, 2020)

Edward said:


> Not looking for an argument, but I didn't want to stomp all over your thread with a bunch of PCA churches if you wanted TR. There is a continuum from TR to BE, and we would all draw a cut off at different places. I'd be happy to set up a thread for PCA/other moderate congregations if it wouldn't be welcome here.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Most of the ones I'd come up with would be middle of the road PCA. I'll start listing them; if they cause offense please re-locate or do what is necessary.



Edward, evidently I misinterpreted your comments, I apologize.


----------



## PaulCLawton (Mar 16, 2020)

Here is an attempt to organize all the links gather so far, including the ones from Edward. Note that I do not know whether all of these churches will continue live-streaming at this time, but I assume most will:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/195mF8qvS2eS18wYvh4JQaIyXvjoCh9mlgNwrovx_ojo/edit#gid=0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chad Hutson (Mar 16, 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6JhrHYVzoBqArPtoo6slrQ

Sermon only. Low-key and basic setup, but it works. Reformed Baptist.


----------



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (Mar 16, 2020)

Are there sermons from outside of the US to broaden our understanding of current events? Perhaps England and Scotland?


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 16, 2020)

Our church (Christ Church, Katy, TX) has live stream at 8:30, 11:00 and 6:00:

www.cckpca.org/livestream


----------



## Edward (Mar 16, 2020)

PaulCLawton said:


> I do not know whether all of these churches will continue live-streaming at this time, but I assume most will


 The ones I initially listed were all streaming prior to the crisis. I ran across some other PCA churches (including the Rev. Mr. Greco's church} where that wasn't clear.

And some others where I wasn't sure of their current theology.


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 16, 2020)

Edward said:


> The ones I initially listed were all streaming prior to the crisis. I ran across some other PCA churches (including the Rev. Mr. Greco's church} where that wasn't clear.



In God's Providence, we had just set up our video a couple of weeks ago. We had been recording and posting videos this past month. So we were at least ready to pull the trigger. Much easier than churches that were scrambling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## augustacarguy (Mar 16, 2020)

Our church, First Presbyterian in Augusta, live streamed on YouTube. We don’t normally, but they started yesterday. You can just search for the churches channel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chad Hutson (Mar 17, 2020)

fredtgreco said:


> In God's Providence, we had just set up our video a couple of weeks ago. We had been recording and posting videos this past month. So we were at least ready to pull the trigger. Much easier than churches that were scrambling.


We started streaming last fall at the request of our snowbirds who go south every winter. I wasn't thrilled about doing it., but conceded. Now it sure comes in handy! We were able to recommend that the elderly and vulnerable stay home and we followed up by helping some of them get access/set up (the most elderly in the congregation don't even use email). So far, so good. We credit God's providence.


----------



## PaulCLawton (Mar 17, 2020)

fredtgreco said:


> Our church (Christ Church, Katy, TX) has live stream at 8:30, 11:00 and 6:00:
> 
> www.cckpca.org/livestream



Added to the list.


----------



## ADKing (Mar 17, 2020)

Seeking_Thy_Kingdom said:


> Are there sermons from outside of the US to broaden our understanding of current events? Perhaps England and Scotland?



There are a couple non-US churches that live-stream their services that I have found and enjoy:

1. Ness Free Church of Scotland (continuing) https://nesschurch.wordpress.com/live-broadcasts/

2. Bethel Free Church of Scotland (continuing) in Ayr http://www.ayrfreechurchcontinuing.co.uk/index.php/watchlive
(Edit: I see this one was already mentioned in the OP).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ADKing (Mar 17, 2020)

Also, the St. Louis congregation of the Free Church of Scotland (continuing) live streams their services on Facebook: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...erian/about/&usg=AOvVaw0_M5VsqE5YXzh5mb_5SXML

As does the Presbyterian Reformed Church of Rhode Island:
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...ri/?ref=py_c&usg=AOvVaw0yr5FjdzEcVRQNQYBP5zX0


----------



## Scottish Presbyterian (Mar 21, 2020)

London FP Church of Scotland will be broadcasting tomorrow 11am and 6.30pm GMT. Not sure how well the link will work or what the quality will be, as this is the first time the congregation has broadcast live. Also not sure how long this situation will continue. Tomorrow's services will be conducted by the ruling elders as the minister will be away.

https://www.sermonaudio.com/solo/fpcos/webcast/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bookish_Basset (Mar 21, 2020)

Providence Presbyterian Church (PCA) in Pittsburgh will be livestreaming here at 10:30 EDT:

https://www.providencepgh.org/livestream-worship


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Mar 21, 2020)

Grace Family Baptist North Houston: 
Sunday School 9:40 A.M. 
Service 10:50 A.M.

https://www.gracefamilybaptist.net/event/2020-03-22-live-streaming/


----------



## jwithnell (Mar 21, 2020)

Bethel Presbyterian is livestreaming worship at 11 a.m.

Like Rev. Greco, we "just happened" to have been developing video for the sermon over the last few months.


----------



## Timmay (Mar 22, 2020)

Here’s how our church decided to do worship while in lockdown. A note from my pastor:


Originally we had planned to video an entire service, and to publish the video on our web page. However, we realized that to produce it this way may not be the best way to serve the Grace Covenant family. A video of others worshipping, while in no way bad or wrong, does tend to promote a more passive experience, rather than an active engagement. So what we have done instead is video portions of a worship service – the music, the message, and the Benediction – and provide tools (an order of worship) and simple instructions for folks to use at home. What we hope is that each participating household will have the blessing of engaging in what our Presbyterian tradition calls Family Worship.


And how we laid it out on the web:

http://www.gracecovpca.org


If anyone needs help for their church, I can offer assistance since I set our church up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 22, 2020)

There are many Reformed churches that broadcast live on Sermon Audio. (There are a lot of fundamentalist ones too, but one should be able to tell the difference rather easily.) I’ve been blessed when I’ve “tuned in” to various Free Reformed and Heritage Reformed church services in the past. There are also quite a few PCA and OPC churches that haven’t been listed here. Second Presbyterian Church in Greenville SC (pastor Rick Phillips) 
is among them. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Branson (Mar 22, 2020)

My family and I listened to Pastor Greco this morning. We were able to print off the bulletin and participate in the whole service. It was very edifying and encouraging for us!

Reactions: Like 1 | Rejoicing 1


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 22, 2020)

Branson said:


> My family and I listened to Pastor Greco this morning. We were able to print off the bulletin and participate in the whole service. It was very edifying and encouraging for us!


That's great! It was "odd" to preach to only nine people live, but once I got going, I forgot about that. If you have any suggestions for improvement, please let me know!


----------



## Branson (Mar 22, 2020)

fredtgreco said:


> That's great! It was "odd" to preach to only nine people live, but once I got going, I forgot about that. If you have any suggestions for improvement, please let me know!





This was our first experience as a family live streaming a service, so I didn’t know what would happen. It went really well, though. The accessibility of the bulletin and being able to participate and sing together was wonderful, and helped with the awkwardness of sitting in the living room. Sermon was great. My ten year old said “Is Pastor Greco a Baptist? He preaches loud like a Baptist!” He liked it a lot. My wife particularly enjoyed the sermon, and has commented on it several times. We look forward to next week, Lord willing.


----------



## Jake (Mar 22, 2020)

Here's an incomplete list of ARP churches with streams: http://arpchurch.org/online-worship-services/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 22, 2020)

Branson said:


> This was our first experience as a family live streaming a service, so I didn’t know what would happen. It went really well, though. The accessibility of the bulletin and being able to participate and sing together was wonderful, and helped with the awkwardness of sitting in the living room. Sermon was great. My ten year old said “Is Pastor Greco a Baptist? He preaches loud like a Baptist!” He liked it a lot. My wife particularly enjoyed the sermon, and has commented on it several times. We look forward to next week, Lord willing.


I love it!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 22, 2020)

We are doing both. Livestream on Facebook and then upload to YouTube. I'm also doing a daily reading from Charles Spurgeon's "Morning and Evening" Monday-Friday at 8:00am and on Sunday morning at 9:45am I'm reading through sermons by Ebenezer Erskine for our adult Sabbath School class.

Both of these are uploaded to YouTube as well.

Livestream at 11:00am:
https://www.facebook.com/BethanyARPChurch/

Youtube

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZn9HlqK32D5I2pC2QbMAPQ/featured

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jwithnell (Mar 22, 2020)

I definitely think live streaming gives you some sense of worshipping with others which is precious in this time. I can't recall a Sunday my family hasn't worshiped in years because we pull up a live stream when home sick. I was able to draw on that experience when assisting my congregation.

One point I picked up after joining a Facebook feed this evening: put page numbers in your bulletin. I got completely lost. They had included hymn words, which is a good idea, but I'm wondering if they'll encounter copyright problems? We gave links to hymns on our denomination website.


----------



## Susan777 (Mar 23, 2020)

jwithnell said:


> Bethel Presbyterian is livestreaming worship at 11 a.m.
> 
> Like Rev. Greco, we "just happened" to have been developing video for the sermon over the last few months.


The sermon was very edifying.


----------



## Howard the Reformer (Mar 23, 2020)

Jake said:


> Here's an incomplete list of ARP churches with streams: http://arpchurch.org/online-worship-services/



Add Faith Fellowship ARP
Cypress, TX

Link:
Please feel free to invite anyone to FFC Sunday School by forwarding the link below. We will be studying the book of Matthew.
Time: Mar 29, 2020 09:30 AM Central Time (US and Canada)
Join Zoom Meeting

https://zoom.us/j/777261714?pwd=VmczdVpxQ2xhd1c5Rk0zckxUcnZZQT09
Meeting ID: 777 261 714
Password: 029490

Please feel free to invite others to attend Faith Fellowship Church Worship next Sunday by forwarding the Zoom link below.
Time: Mar 29, 2020 10:30 AM Central Time (US and Canada)
Join Zoom Meeting

https://zoom.us/j/346871962?pwd=L2ZGMnI2NFNidzlsNWxTQlpBTC82Zz09
Meeting ID: 346 871 962
Password: 092677

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake (Mar 23, 2020)

Howard the Reformer said:


> Add Faith Fellowship ARP
> Cypress, TX
> 
> Link:
> ...



I'm not the admin. Reach out to Susan Tanner at the ARP Center. https://arpchurch.org/ministries/central-services/


----------



## jwithnell (Mar 23, 2020)

Susan777 said:


> The sermon was very edifying.


It was very appropriate for the time we're in. We'll need to work out the music a bit; we don't usually have anyone leading the singing like this.


----------



## ADKing (Mar 23, 2020)

Updated Free Church of Scotland (continuing) list: https://www.freechurchcontinuing.or.../item/live-broadcasts-from-fc-c-congregations


----------



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (Mar 24, 2020)

The Ligonier conference that was canceled has been uploaded:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL30acyfm60fWrpnzBwPzXwUTRdrw5DyKH


----------

